# Can you Print this? Or Know where?



## DNR Clothing (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'd like to know if i can get this design printed, its a bit big but really sick for our brand (DNR Clothing)

I'm based in Australia but i can get it printed anywhere.

I'd like to get about 30-50 of them printed as well.

Please help me out guys.

Thank you!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DNR Clothing (Jun 3, 2009)

JMatYM said:


> What price point are you looking to be at?


We are looking to retail them for about $30-$40 AUD


----------

